# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  Ελληνικά SD-14 [Greek SD-14s]

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

janbaz i ss.jpg shipspotting

Aργεντινή 1978   14930 dwt   Doxford 15.0 kts
1992 Bonyard Marine JANBAZ I,σημαία Παναμά 1994 σημαία Κύπρου 2001 Πώληση,διάλυση Ινδία.
Αργεντίνικη έκδοση του SD14.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

EVELYN ss.jpgEVELYN shipspotting

Βραζιλία 1974    14688 dwt   MAN  15.0 kts
1983 Panmar Trading CAPTAIN GEORGE L ελληνική σημαία  1984 Μeteora Trading EVELYN σημαία Παναμά  1986 Προσάραξε ανοικτά Γουινέας Μπισσάου,ctl.
SD14 του ναυπηγείου CCN.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

moldova sn.JPG shipsnostalgia

Βρετανία 1971    15282 dwt     Sulzer 14.0 kts
1971 Βλασσόπουλος ΜΟLDOVA ελληνική σημαία 1976 Πώληση JALAPUTRA 1987 Πώληση προς διάλυση Ινδία.
Τύπου SD14.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

belle ss.jpgBELLE shipspotting
katerina.jpgKATERINA

Bρετανία 1974    15143 dwt   Sulzer 
1983 Μαργαρώνης ΒΕLLE σημαία Παναμά  1991 Δαλακούρας ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ελληνική σημαία  1993 Πώληση  1999 Βυθίστηκε έξω από το Καράτσι  2001 Διάλυση Πακιστάν.
SD14 liner.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

anna dracopoulos ss.jpgANNA DRACOPOULOS
avance ss.jpgAVANCE
shipspotting

Βρετανία 1974    15241 dwt   Sulzer 15.0 kts
1974 Empros Lines ΑΝΝΑ ΔΡΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ελληνική σημαία  1988 ΑVANCE σημαία Μάλτας  1993 Πώληση   2001 Διάλυση Ινδία.
SD14.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

WESTLAND ss.jpg WESTLAND

Bρετανία 1975    15123 dwt  Sulzer 15.0 kts
1991 Tephys Shg TEPHYS σημαία Κύπρου  1994 Πώληση  ~2000 Διάλυση Ταϊλάνδη.
SD14 Liner.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

empros ss.jpg shipspotting

Βρετανία 1978   15220 dwt   Sulzer 15.0 kts
1978 Empros Lines EΜΠΡΟΣ ελληνική σημαία  2003 Πώληση  2011 Διάλυση Ινδία.
SD14.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KATERINA DRACOPOULOS ss.jpgKATERINA DRACOPOULOS
dancote star.jpgDANGOTE STAR
CHIAN STAR ss.jpgCHIAN STAR
SKUA ss.jpgSKUA
shipspotting

Βρετανία 1975   15191 dwt    Sulzer  15.0 kts
1977 Empros Lines KATΕΡΙΝΑ ΔΡΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ελληνική σημαία  1993 Ε.Π.Νομικός DANGOTE STAR  1994 PETRA STAR  1996 Southern SS CHIAN STAR σημαία Κύπρου  1999 Demart Shg SKUA  2002 Διάλυση Ινδία. SD14.

Kάποτε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά υπήρχαν πάντα βαπόρια της Empros που έκαναν Ευρώπη-Ανατ.Μεσόγειο.

----------


## dionisos

ITHAKI IMO 6828193 BUILT 1968 GROSS 9066 BROKEN GADANI 1986
ITHAKI.jpg sunderland com.

----------


## dionisos

CAPETAN YANNIS IMO 6822010 BUILT 1968 GROSS 9031 BROKEN ALIAGA 1993
CAPETAN YANNIS.jpg sunderland com

----------


## dionisos

CORFU ISLAND IMO 6904492 BUILT 1969 GROS 9045 
CORFU ISLAND.jpg corfuisland3.jpg sunderland.com

----------


## dionisos

URANIA -CARREL IMO 7012648 BUILT 1970 GROSS 9244 BROKEN GADANI 1986
CARREL1970.jpg CARELL sunderland.com

----------


## dionisos

YANNIS XYLAS - AL HAFIZU IMO 7017741 BUILT 1970 GROSS 9256 BROKEN BOMBAY 1999
YANNIS XYLAS-AL HAFIZU.jpg AL HAFIZU YANNIS XYLAS-COLIN.jpg COLLIN shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

MARIA IMO 7032222 BUILT 1970 GROSS 9101 BROKEN BOMBAY 1999
MARIA IMO 7032222.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

ARGOLIS IMO 7000011 BUILT 1970 GROSS 9072 BROKEN CHITTAGONG 1995
ARGOLIS.jpg sunderland.com

----------


## dionisos

AGIA EFIMIA IMO 6924002 GROSS 9099
AGIA EFIMIA IMO 6924002.jpg shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

kuri a ss.jpgKURI shipspotting
litsa.jpgLITSA

Bραζιλία 1976   14900 dwt   MAN   13.0 kts
1993 E.Ζούππας ΛΙΤΣΑ σημαία Κύπρου  1999 φωτιά έξω από Σενεγάλη,ctl  2001 Διάλυση Τουρκία
SD14 modified του ναυπηγείου CCN.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ANGOL ss.jpgANGOL shipspotting

Bραζιλία 1978    17834 dwt    MAN  13.0 kts
1992 Kypros Lines CITY OF AKAKI σημαία Κύπρου  1997 DON AKAKI   1999 Πώληση  2001 Διάλυση Μπανγκλαντές.
SD14 modified του ναυπηγείου CCN.

----------


## dionisos

ARCADIAN PRIDE IMO 7218644 BUILT 1972 GROSS 8849 BROKEN ALANG 1997
ARCADIAN PRIDE.jpg sunderland com.

----------


## dionisos

PANTOKRATOR CORFU IMO 7224849 BUILT 1972 GROSS 9077
PANTOKRATOR CORFU-GENESIS PIONEER.jpg GENESSIS PIONEER PANTOKRATOR CORFU-HILLE OLDENDORF.jpg HILLE OLDENDORF sunderland

----------


## dionisos

SANTA CLIO IMO 7305423 BUILT 1973 GROSS 8849 BROKEN KAOHSIUNG 1987
SANTA CLIO IMO 7305423.jpg sunderland com.

----------


## dionisos

GIORGIS IMO 7329508 BUILT 1973 GROSS 9290
GIORGIS IMO 7329508.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PATRICIA M  IMO 7324106 BUILT 1973 GROSS 8957 TONS Eξωκηλε εξω απο τολιμανι VERA CRUZ το 1997
PATRICIA M..jpg PATRICIA M. sunderland com.

----------


## dionisos

ATHANASSIA IMO 7340708 Κατασκευη 1974 GROSS 8915 Διαλυση ALANG 2000
ATHANASSIA 7340708.jpg shipspotting

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ της οικογενειας Αγουδημου

nissos kefallonia.jpg

----------


## dionisos

> ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ της οικογενειας Αγουδημου
> 
> nissos kefallonia.jpg


και δυο ακομη ως NISSOS KEFALONIANISSOS KEFALONIA.jpg και ως VARDIANI VARDIANI.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

KATERINA EX BELLE ROSE IMO 7340693 Κατασκευη 1974 Η διαφορα εγκειται στο οτι εχει και Τριτο Αλμπουρο στην Μεση. GROSS 9327  Διελυθη το 2002 στο GADANI.
KATERINA EX BELLE ROSE 7340693.jpg BELLE ROSE και ως  KATERINA-BELLE.jpg BELLE shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

SANTA KATERINA IMO 7112395 Κατασκευη 1971 GROSS 8392 Διελυθη το 1998 στην CALCUTA 
SANTA KATERINA IMO 7112395.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

SANTA AMALIA IMO 7124702 Κατασκευη 1972 GROSS 9038. Εξωκηλε και εβυθισθη ως AL JOHFA 
SANTA AMALIA-AL JOHFA 7124702.jpg   AL JOHFASANTA AMALIA 7124702.jpg shipspoting

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΤΗΕΟFILOS στο Περαμα τον Μαρτιο του 2006 

CARGO (75).JPG

----------


## dionisos

AKARNANIA IMO 7233761 Κατασκευη 1973 GROSS 9210 Διελυθη το 1997 στο ALANG.
AKARNANIA IMO 7233761.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

PHOEVOS IMO 7341726 Κατασκευη 1974 GROSS 9214 Διελυθη το 1999 στην CALCUTTA
PHOEVOS IMO 7341726.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

KATERINA DRACOPOULOS IMO 7422764 Κατασκευη 1977 gross 8749 Διελυθη το 2002 στο ALANG
KATERINA DRAKOPOULOU.jpg katerinadracopoulou2.jpg shispoting

----------


## dionisos

NIKOLAOS D.L. IMO 6904454 Κατασκευη 1969 gross 8927
NICOLAOS D.L. 6904454.jpg shipspoting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> KATERINA EX BELLE ROSE IMO 7340693 Κατασκευη 1974 Η διαφορα εγκειται στο οτι εχει και Τριτο Αλμπουρο στην Μεση. GROSS 9327  Διελυθη το 2002 στο GADANI.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179593 BELLE ROSE και ως  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179594 BELLE shipspotting


 To έχω στο ποστ 4.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179562ANGOL shipspotting
> 
> Bραζιλία 1978    17834 dwt    MAN  13.0 kts
> 1992 Kypros Lines CITY OF AKAKI σημαία Κύπρου  1997 DON AKAKI   1999 Πώληση  2001 Διάλυση Μπανγκλαντές.
> SD14 modified του ναυπηγείου CCN.


global natali  ss.jpgGLOBAL NATALI shipspotting

natali h.jpg NATALI H

17569 dwt
1992 Kypros Lines NATALI H σημαία Κύπρου  1993 GLOBAL NATALI  1996 φωτιά κοντά Σεϋχέλλες ctl  1998 Διάλυση Ινδία.
Αδελφό CITY OF AKAKI.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ΤΗΕΟFILOS στο Περαμα τον Μαρτιο του 2006 
> 
> CARGO (75).JPG


Να δούμε το ίδιο πλοίο και ως  _MARPESSA E_ στον μώλο ΔΕΗ.

IMG_0346.jpg__IMG_0338.jpg
*Μάιος 2011*

Κατσκευής _1984_ στην Αγγλία (Austin &  Pickersgill Ltd. - Southwick, Sunderland) με _ΙΜΟ 8207953_ και προηγούμενα ονόματα τα SUNDERLAND VENTURE (1984-85), ROSE ISLANDS (1999), ODELIS (2005), THEOFILOS (2007).
Ως τελευταία πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του δίνεται από το equasis η MIKADO CORP. (Care of Seatrans Management Enterprises Inc) με έδρα τον Πειραιά, ενώ αναφέρεται ως "Broken Up (since 01/04/2013)".

----------


## dionisos

ATHENA IMO 6810029 Κατασκευη 1968 gross 8905
ATHENA IMO 6810029.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

ANNA DRACOPOULOS IMO 7341867 Κατασκευη 1973 gross 8915 Διελυθη το 2001 στην BOMBAY
ANNA DRACOPOULOS.jpg shipspoting Παρακαλω πολυ να διαγραφει διοτι εχει ηδη ανεβει

----------


## dionisos

EPIMENIDIS IMO 7300796 Κατασκευη 1973 gross 8942 Διελυθη το 1999 στο ALANG
EPIMENIDIS IMO 7300796.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

ARIADNE IMO 6915843 Κατασκευη 1969 gross 8904
ARIADNE  IMO 6915843.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

CAPETAN MANOLIS IMO 6911067 Κατασκευη 1969 gross 9083
CAPETAN MANOLIS IMO 6911067.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

IO IMO 6910025 Κατασκευη 1969 gross 9078 Εβυθισθη το 1986 ΝΑ του HONG KONG
IO IMO 6910025.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

JUANITA HALKIAS IMO 6924038 Κατασκευη 1969 gross 9073
JUANITA HALKIAS 6924038.jpg

----------


## dionisos

NICOLA IMO 6806626 Κατασκευη 1968 gross 9085 Διελυθη το 1986 στο KAOHSIUNG
NICOLA IMO 6806626.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

AGIOS GERASIMOS IMO 7006156 Κατασκευη 1970 gross 8978
AGIOS GERASIMOS 7006156.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

AVANTI IMO 7118973 Κατασκευη 1971 gros 8729 Διελυθη το 1999 στο ALANG
AVANTI 7118973.jpg shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

monte cristo ss.jpgMONTE CRISTO shipspotting

Βραζιλία 1979    14940 dwt    MAN  15.0 kts
1993 Mαρκάκης ΒRISTOL σημαία Αγ.Βικεντίου  1994 Πώληση  2001 Διάλυση Πακιστάν.
SD14 modiied του ναυπηγείου CCN.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> monte cristo ss.jpgMONTE CRISTO shipspotting
> 
> Βραζιλία 1979    14940 dwt    MAN  15.0 kts
> 1993 Mαρκάκης ΒRISTOL σημαία Αγ.Βικεντίου  1994 Πώληση  2001 Διάλυση Πακιστάν.
> SD14 modified του ναυπηγείου CCN.


regent ss.jpgREGENT
iris ss.jpgIRIS
shipspotting

14328 dwt
1991 Palm Cia Nav REGENT σημαία Μπαχάμες  1992 Τarget Marine  1997 Πώληση 1998 Target Marine ΙΡΙΣ ελληνική σημαία  2000 Πώληση  2010 Διάλυση.
Αδελφό του BRISTOL.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

blue frontier ss.jpg BLUE FRONTIER 
stavroforos.jpgSTAVROFOROS
express shanghai ss.jpgEXPRESS SHANGHAI
NAMA ss.jpgNAMA
Όλα shipspotting εκτός Νο2

Βραζιλία 1988     14312 dwt    MAN  15.0 kts
1988 Bεργωτής LEONOR ελληνική σημαία  1989 Πώληση  1994 Pacific & Atlantic BLUE FRONTIER σημαία Κύπρου  1995 SAINT SPIRIDONAS  1996 ΣΤΑΥΡΟΦΟΡΟΣ  1999 ΕΧPRESS SHANGHAI  2000 ORIENTAL SPIRIT  2002 Arroz Shg GOLDEN PRIDE σημαία Κομόρες,Larus SA  NAMA σημαία Παναμά  2012 Διάλυση.
Το τελευταίο του τύπου που παραδόθηκε 20 χρόνια μετά το πρώτο.
SD14 modified του ναυπηγείου CCN.

----------


## dionisos

ANANGEL CHAMPION IMO 7038604 Κατασκευη 1971 gross 9229 Διελυθη το 2000 στην CHITTAGONG
ANANGEL CHAMPION IMO 7038604.jpg

----------


## dionisos

ARDEN HALL IMO 7038599 Κατασκευη 1971 gross 8966 Διελυθη το 1993 στην ΒΟΜΒΑΗ
ARDENHALL IMO 7038599.jpg shipsotting

----------


## dionisos

NEFOS II IMO 7103019 Κατασκευη 1971 gross 8720
NEFOS II IMO 7103019.jpg και ως SIMOON IMO 7103019.jpg SIMOON shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

SAN GEORGE IMO 7033733 Κατασκευη 1971 gross 9084
SAN GEORGE IMO 7033733.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

SANTA VASILIKI IMO 7104180 Κατασκευη 1971 gross 8799
SANTA VASSILIKI IMO 7104180.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

COSMOPOLIT IMO 7122467 Κατασκευη 1972 gross 8936
COSMOPOLIT IMO 7122467.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

LIA P. IMO 7228259 Κατασκευη 1972 gross 8935
LIA P. IMO 7228259.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

SACHA IMO 7232391 Κατασκευη 1973 gross 8932 Εβυθισθη στην ΕΡΥΘΡΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΤΟ 1989
SACHA IMO 7232391.jpg shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

BELLOC IMO 7614771 Κατασκευη 1980 gross 9020
BELLOC IMO 7614771.jpg shipspoting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

STELLA F ss.jpgSTELLA F
lady steel ss.jpgLADY STEEL
gaspard ss.jpgGASPARD τα 3 shipspotting 
ANTARESIII sn.jpgANTARES III  shipsnostalgia

Bραζιλία 1981   15022 dwt    MAN 15.9 kts
1990 Seaways Shg STELLA F σημαία Παναμά  1997 STALLION I,ANTARES III  2002 Lady Shg LADY STEEL  2004 Acheon Akti Nav GASPARD  2006 Πώληση     
2010 Διάλυση Ινδία.
SD14 modified ναυπηγείου CCN.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

evagelia.jpgEVAGELIA
SAFMARINE EVAGELIA ss.jpgSAFMARINE EVAGELIA shipspotting

Bραζιλία 1981  14328 dwt   MAN  15.0 kts
1998 Pitiousa Shg  EVAGELIA σημαία Μάλτας  2000 SAFMARINE EVAGELIA σημαία Παναμά  2006 Πώληση  2009 Διάλυση Ινδία.
SD14 modernized.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179662STELLA F
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179663LADY STEEL
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179664GASPARD τα 3 shipspotting 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179665ANTARES III  shipsnostalgia
> 
> Bραζιλία 1981   15022 dwt    MAN 15.9 kts
> 1990 Seaways Shg STELLA F σημαία Παναμά  1997 STALLION I,ANTARES III  2002 Lady Shg LADY STEEL  2004 Acheon Akti Nav GASPARD  2006 Πώληση     
> 2010 Διάλυση Ινδία.
> SD14 modified ναυπηγείου CCN.


ESPERANZA III ss.jpg shipspotting

14627 dwt  15.0 kts
1992 Franser Shg ESPERANZA III σημαία Παναμά  1997 Προσάραξη Βομβάη 1998 Διάλυση Ινδία.
Αδελφό STELLA F.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179662STELLA F
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179663LADY STEEL
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179664GASPARD τα 3 shipspotting 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179665ANTARES III  shipsnostalgia
> 
> Bραζιλία 1981   15022 dwt    MAN 15.9 kts
> 1990 Seaways Shg STELLA F σημαία Παναμά  1997 STALLION I,ANTARES III  2002 Lady Shg LADY STEEL  2004 Acheon Akti Nav GASPARD  2006 Πώληση     
> 2010 Διάλυση Ινδία.
> SD14 modified ναυπηγείου CCN.


aristoteles.jpgARISTOTELES
jaipur ss.jpgJAIPUR shipspotting

Βραζιλία 1981    15015 dwt     15.0 kts
1993 Anpo Shg ΑΡΙΣΤΟΤΕΛΗΣ σημαία Κύπρου  2002 Πώληση  2010 Διάλυση Ινδία.
Αδελφό STELLA F.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> evagelia.jpgEVAGELIA
> SAFMARINE EVAGELIA ss.jpgSAFMARINE EVAGELIA shipspotting
> 
> Bραζιλία 1981  14328 dwt   MAN  15.0 kts
> 1998 Pitiousa Shg  EVAGELIA σημαία Μάλτας  2000 SAFMARINE EVAGELIA σημαία Παναμά  2006 Πώληση  2009 Διάλυση Ινδία.
> SD14 modernized.


SAFMARINE CONGO ss.jpg shipspotting

Βραζιλία 1983   14279 dwt
2002 Pitiousa Shg SAFMARINE CONGO σημαία Κύπρου  2006 Πώληση  2013 Διάλυση.
Αδελφό ΕVAGELIA.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> SAFMARINE CONGO ss.jpg shipspotting
> 
> Βραζιλία 1983   14279 dwt
> 2002 Pitiousa Shg SAFMARINE CONGO σημαία Κύπρου  2006 Πώληση  2013 Διάλυση.
> Αδελφό ΕVAGELIA.


Διάλυση Τουρκία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179662STELLA F
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179663LADY STEEL
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179664GASPARD τα 3 shipspotting 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179665ANTARES III  shipsnostalgia
> 
> Bραζιλία 1981   15022 dwt    MAN 15.9 kts
> 1990 Seaways Shg STELLA F σημαία Παναμά  1997 STALLION I,ANTARES III  2002 Lady Shg LADY STEEL  2004 Acheon Akti Nav GASPARD  2006 Πώληση     
> 2010 Διάλυση Ινδία.
> SD14 modified ναυπηγείου CCN.


ROSE ss.jpgROSE shipspotting
saint ioannis.jpgSAINT IOANNIS

Βραζιλία 1983  14806 dwt
1992 Globe T&T ROSE  1996 Pacific & Atlantic SAINT IOANNIS σημαία Κύπρου  1999 ΕΧPRESS SANTIAGO  2000 Πώληση  2012 Διάλυση Kίνα.
Αδελφό STELLA F.

----------


## dionisos

AEGIRA  IMO 7610074 Κατασκευη 1979 gross 9079
AEGIRA IMO 7610074.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

SAFE STAR IMO 7614719 Κατασκευη 1979 gross 9182. Διελυθη το 2010 στην ΚΙΝΑ
SAFE STAR 7614719.jpgshipspoting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> evagelia.jpgEVAGELIA
> SAFMARINE EVAGELIA ss.jpgSAFMARINE EVAGELIA shipspotting
> 
> Bραζιλία 1981  14328 dwt   MAN  15.0 kts
> 1998 Pitiousa Shg  EVAGELIA σημαία Μάλτας  2000 SAFMARINE EVAGELIA σημαία Παναμά  2006 Πώληση  2009 Διάλυση Ινδία.
> SD14 modernized.


SAFMARINE MEROULA ss.jpgshipspotting

1997 Pitiousa Shg MΑΙΡΟΥΛΑ σημαία Κύπρου  2000 SAFMARINE MEROULA  2006 Πώληση  2013 Διάλυση Ινδία.
Αδελφό ΕVAGELIA.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179635 BLUE FRONTIER 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179636STAVROFOROS
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179637EXPRESS SHANGHAI
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179638NAMA
> Όλα shipspotting εκτός Νο2
> 
> Βραζιλία 1988     14312 dwt    MAN  15.0 kts
> 1988 Bεργωτής LEONOR ελληνική σημαία  1989 Πώληση  1994 Pacific & Atlantic BLUE FRONTIER σημαία Κύπρου  1995 SAINT SPIRIDONAS  1996 ΣΤΑΥΡΟΦΟΡΟΣ  1999 ΕΧPRESS SHANGHAI  2000 ORIENTAL SPIRIT  2002 Arroz Shg GOLDEN PRIDE σημαία Κομόρες,Larus SA  NAMA σημαία Παναμά  2012 Διάλυση.
> Το τελευταίο του τύπου που παραδόθηκε 20 χρόνια μετά το πρώτο.
> SD14 modified του ναυπηγείου CCN.


JORDAN II ss.jpgJORDAN II  shipspotting
tucurui.jpgTUCURUI

14806 dwt
1988 Βεργωτής ΤUCURUI ελληνική σημαία  1989 Πώληση  1994 Pacific & Atlantic BLUE HORIZON σημαία Κύπρου 1995 Πώληση.
Το τελευταίο SD14,εμφανίζεται υπάρχον ως κινέζικο ΥΙ ΥΑΝG 1.
Aδελφό LEONOR.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179313 shipspotting
> 
> Aργεντινή 1978   14930 dwt   Doxford 15.0 kts
> 1992 Bonyard Marine JANBAZ I,σημαία Παναμά 1994 σημαία Κύπρου 2001 Πώληση,διάλυση Ινδία.
> Αργεντίνικη έκδοση του SD14.


SEA DUKE ss.jpg shipspotting

Βρετανία 1977  15170 dwt  15.5 kts
1996 P&P Shg SEA DUKE σημαία Μάλτας  2001 Διάλυση Μπανγκλαντές.
SD14 modified του ναυπηγείου Robb Caledon.
Aδελφό JANBAZ I.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179313 shipspotting
> 
> Aργεντινή 1978   14930 dwt   Doxford 15.0 kts
> 1992 Bonyard Marine JANBAZ I,σημαία Παναμά 1994 σημαία Κύπρου 2001 Πώληση,διάλυση Ινδία.
> Αργεντίνικη έκδοση του SD14.


PANORMITIS ss.jpg shipspotting

1979    15.5 kts
1992 J.J.Rigos ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ σημαία Κύπρου  1999 Πώληση  2011 Διάλυση.
SD14 των Robb Caledon κατασκευής των Αstilleros y Fabricas Navales del Estado (AFNE).
Aδελφό JANBAZ I.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PANORMITIS ss.jpg shipspotting
> 
> 1979    15.5 kts
> 1992 J.J.Rigos ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ σημαία Κύπρου  1999 Πώληση  2011 Διάλυση.
> SD14 των Robb Caledon κατασκευής των Αstilleros y Fabricas Navales del Estado (AFNE).
> Aδελφό JANBAZ I.


PLATYTERA a ss.jpgPLATYTERA ss.jpgPLATYTERA shipspotting
planitis.jpgPLANITIS

Aργεντινή 1980 14930 dwt Doxford
1991 J.J.Rigos ΠΛΑΝΗΤΗΣ σημαία Κύπρου  1995 Δαλακούρας ASTIVI σημαία Μάλτας  1996 ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ σημαία Κύπρου  2002 Πώληση  2003 Διάλυση Ινδία.
Αδελφό ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

sunderland spirit ss.jpg shipspotting

Bραζιλία 1975   14566 dwt   MAN
1989 Blue Flag Nav SUNDERLAND SPIRIT σημαία Κύπρου  1994 Πώληση  1997 Διάλυση Κίνα.
Tύπου Prinasa 121,η τελευταία εξέλιξη του SD14 σε φορτηγό γραμμής .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> sunderland spirit ss.jpg shipspotting
> 
> Bραζιλία 1975   14566 dwt   MAN
> 1989 Blue Flag Nav SUNDERLAND SPIRIT σημαία Κύπρου  1994 Πώληση  1997 Διάλυση Κίνα.
> Tύπου Prinasa 121,η τελευταία εξέλιξη του SD14 σε φορτηγό γραμμής .


sunderland endeavour ss.jpg shispotting

Ισχύουν τα ίδια.
Αδελφό του S.SPIRIT.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> sunderland spirit ss.jpg shipspotting
> 
> Bραζιλία 1975   14566 dwt   MAN
> 1989 Blue Flag Nav SUNDERLAND SPIRIT σημαία Κύπρου  1994 Πώληση  1997 Διάλυση Κίνα.
> Tύπου Prinasa 121,η τελευταία εξέλιξη του SD14 σε φορτηγό γραμμής .


PANGLIMA ss.jpgPANGLIMA shipspotting

1976   14587 dwt
2000 Διάλυση Ινδία.
Αδελφό του S.SPIRIT.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

C.TORREALBA ss.jpg CELINA TORREALBA shipspotting
c. of durham.jpg CITY OF DURHAM

Bραζιλία 1977   14550 dwt    MAN
1991 Blue Flag Nav CITY OF DURHAM σημαία Κύπρου  1994 Αquarian Shell Mar SEA LADY I σημαία Μάλτας  1996 Πώληση   1998 Διάλυση Ινδία.
Άλλη έκδοση του Prinasa.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

prometheus a ss.jpgshipspotting

Bραζιλία 1979    14550 dwt    MAN  17.7 kts
1993 Anpo Shg ΠΡΟΜΗΘΡΕΥΣ σημαία Κύπρου  2001 Διάλυση Μπανγκλαντές.
Prinasa χωρίς μαγκιόρα μπίγα Stuelcken.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

FROTOMANILA-fotoflite-.jpg FROTAMANILA fotoflite

Bραζιλία 1980  14650 dwt     MAN
1998 Pacific & Atlantic SAINT PAVLOS σημαία Κύπρου  2000 Πώληση  2010 Διάλυση Κίνα.
Τύπου Prinasa 121.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> prometheus a ss.jpgshipspotting
> 
> Bραζιλία 1979    14550 dwt    MAN  17.7 kts
> 1993 Anpo Shg ΠΡΟΜΗΘΡΕΥΣ σημαία Κύπρου  2001 Διάλυση Μπανγκλαντές.
> Prinasa χωρίς μαγκιόρα κρενόμπιγα Stuelcken.


lloyd tupiara ss.jpgLLOYD TUPIARA shipspotting

Bραζιλία 1980    14236 dwt
1989 Anpo Shg ΑΝΤΑΙΟΣ σημαία Κύπρου  2001 Διάλυση Ινδία.
Αδελφό του ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

challenger iv ss.jpg shipspotting

Bραζιλία 1981    14650 dwt   MAN  17.7 kts
1992 Franser Shg CHALLENGER IV σημαία Παναμά  2001 Διάλυση Μπανγκλαντές.
Τύπου Prinasa 121.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179710 FROTAMANILA fotoflite
> 
> Bραζιλία 1980  14650 dwt     MAN
> 1998 Pacific & Atlantic SAINT PAVLOS σημαία Κύπρου  2000 Πώληση  2010 Διάλυση Kίνα.
> Τύπου Prinasa 121.


frota singapore ss.jpgFROTA SINGAPORE
saint markos sn.jpgSAINT MARKOS
shipspotting

1982   14600 dwt
1998 SAINT MARKOS  2000 Πώληση  2014 Ναυάγησε ανοικτά Foochow,Kίνα.
Αδελφό SAINT PAVLOS.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *
> LEONOR - BL.FRONTIER - ST SPIRIDONAS - STAVROFOROS - EX.SHANGHAI - OR.SPIRIT - G.PRIDE - NAMA*
> 
> Βραζιλία 1988     14312 dwt    MAN  15.0 kts
> 1988 Bεργωτής LEONOR ελληνική σημαία  1989 Πώληση  1994 Pacific &  Atlantic BLUE FRONTIER σημαία Κύπρου  1995 SAINT SPIRIDONAS  1996  ΣΤΑΥΡΟΦΟΡΟΣ  1999 ΕΧPRESS SHANGHAI  2000 ORIENTAL SPIRIT  2002 Arroz Shg  GOLDEN PRIDE σημαία Κομόρες,Larus SA  NAMA σημαία Παναμά  2012 Διάλυση.
> Το τελευταίο του τύπου που παραδόθηκε 20 χρόνια μετά το πρώτο.
> SD14 modified του ναυπηγείου CCN.


Με την ευκαιρία μίας πολύ όμορφης φωτό από το Durban της Αφρικής (1993) που ανέβηκε _πρόσφατα στο shipspotting_, να παραθέσω και δύο δικές μου με το πλοίο ως _ΝΑΜΑ_ δεμένο στη Κυνόσουρα της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0836.jpg__IMG_0857.jpg
_Κυνόσουρα, Σαλαμίνα - Νοέμβριος 2008_

----------

